# Giant Fathom E kickstand mount



## whitefox (Jul 14, 2020)

Hello from the UK and my first post...
I've just got a Giant Fathom E+2 E-bike, with an integrated KS18 kickstand mount. Also got a Giant KS Kickstand. There is a plastic cover on the frame left hand side just in front of the rear wheel. Does that cover the mounting position, and if so, how is it removed? Thanks all.


----------

